# Which is the best War game u have ever played



## techtronic (Jul 8, 2006)

I always rate Commandos - Men Of Courage as my all time favourite


----------



## Ajatshatru (Jul 8, 2006)

Call of duty 
Call of duty : United offensive 
Call of duty 2


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jul 8, 2006)

Killzone PS2 
 +best storyline,Graphics,Gameplay,Weapons and Online.

Call of Duty 2. PC
 +graphics,gameplay.


Both games are awesome.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 8, 2006)

Call of Duty 1/2 PC... Simply the best 4 PC out thr !!!


----------



## Vivek788 (Jul 9, 2006)

Call of Duty series all games


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 9, 2006)

Call of Duty 2 ... Medal of Honor : Pacific Assault


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Jul 9, 2006)

Personally I like "Call of Duty" but my very first war/RTS game was "Cossacks-Art of War". I loved the whole concept of the game; building forts, farms, towers, ships, armies etc.


----------



## UNREAL (Jul 9, 2006)

Well i really liked Call Of Duty 2 especially the MP ! it simply rocks !


----------



## martian (Jul 9, 2006)

Age Of Empires III is my favourite! Not much demanding for resources... It keeps you busy forming strategies and building Army. Cool game! 

Call of Duty is one cool game... But my system will choke to death 

Sorry haven't played Men of Courage


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2006)

Cod , Mohpa ,aoe


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 9, 2006)

CoD 2


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2006)

army men


----------



## abhilash (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought of buying COD II after playing Cod , but since i played Brothers in arms,believe me i have changed my plan to buy COD II,
I have never seena better WAR Game then BIA:RTH30.Other war games looks like just another FPS.In other games the war dosn't look like WAR as u are one the One man who rambos into the enemy territory.

In case of BIA:RTH30, if u rambo around,U r just another Dead meat in No time.
BTW in which war do u get medkits lying on the ground. he he .

BIA Rulez,so does Ubisoft.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 2, 2006)

BIA is a really gud war game........pure squad based action, a REAL storyline(based the real soldiers who fought the war, not some mock soldiers)
COD 2 is a gud rambo-like FPS war game, but if u want a true WW2 experience, try BIA..

@abhilash, have u played BIA:Earned in blood?? i'm stuck on the 4th stage


----------



## Sykora (Aug 2, 2006)

I love COD, but some other games are also quite good. I like KOTOR 1/2, and of course RA series.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 2, 2006)

hitman 2 silent assassin


----------



## Pathik (Aug 2, 2006)

Cod2


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 2, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> hitman 2 silent assassin



War game?

IMHO, BiA series has been the best. Very realistic, especially commanding your own squad, very cinematic and great gameplay.

Having played both RTH30 and EiB, I am eager for more in the series. The third one looks sweet!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh ! sorry i didnot saw that.

Call of Duty 2 and Battlefield 2


----------



## satyamy (Aug 2, 2006)

Delta Force.......... is the only i like


----------



## darth_gamer (Aug 3, 2006)

Call of Duty and it's expansion United offensive.


----------



## runeet (Aug 3, 2006)

u know all the world war 2 games seriously get a litle boring, no disrespecct to most of the awsome titles like cod 2 and all, but no matter how good the graphics are or the gameplay the thing remains that they r basically old with absolutly no puch ot the weaponry at all, the guns are too damn boring, they should like make games on hypothetical ww3 games with awsome guns, sounds, technology, etc i am serioulsy telling u that if the same level of intensity of cod games is packed into such a game its gonna sell like hot cakes.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 3, 2006)

call of duty series , brother in arms , battlefield 2...


----------



## Venom (Aug 3, 2006)

Warcraft 3


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 3, 2006)

*wargames, my favorites,*

warcraft
warcraft3
starcraft
diablo
am a blizzard fan,


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 3, 2006)

Commandos Men Of Courage
Warcraft III


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 3, 2006)

am seeing so many warcraft n similar type of games..............what the heck...they r FANTASY games and not war games.
of-course there r wars in those games but those r not war games.
Post real war games like.......COD,BIA,BF,.........


----------



## Venom (Aug 3, 2006)

Dude, ever heard of some word called "RTS" ?


----------



## coolendra (Aug 3, 2006)

........mmmmm......  i wud say....  Call of Duty... Battle Field... may be brother in arms


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 7, 2006)

Call of Duty series ... they have the best scores in the game !


----------



## thadeus (Aug 9, 2006)

If you want to experience War, you must play COD 1 & 2 with a higher difficulty, or play Battlefield 2 with some worthy opponents.

And gear up with a good sound card and true speakers so that you can feel the bullets digging holes in your head.

Sorry guys, I have not played BIA so I can't comment on that.


----------



## kikass (Aug 10, 2006)

call of duty !  the most amazing game i have played!  i enjoyed H&D too... but was disappointed by H&D 2.....
on the strategic side of war games.... i love the Close Combat series by microsoft... especially CC3: the russian front... crazy ass tanks in that one !


----------



## abhi_alpha_beta (Aug 10, 2006)

call of duty,medal of honor


----------



## Apollo (Aug 10, 2006)

COD and its sequel, MOH releases and recently, LOTR-BFME2.


----------



## knight17 (Aug 11, 2006)

Call of Duty


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 4, 2006)

i recommend you guys play America's Army!! for some real hardcore army exprience.. with real online players.. trust me it is tough and yet so much fun..

Hoooah!

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 4, 2006)

Call of Duty for sure!!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 4, 2006)

well i don't play games but i played Red Alert 2 quite a time ago n it's very good .


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 4, 2006)

BIA was irritating , looonngg loading times every time you die, inturupts the continuty of the game , spoils the fun. That's the reason i never played BIA2. COD and COD:UO were good , COD 2 is way too easy although visually its the best.


----------



## ruthless (Oct 4, 2006)

Commandos Men Of Courage


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 4, 2006)

duke nukem!


----------



## varunpratap_singh (Oct 9, 2006)

Dudes you played Brother in arms, well i've that game too but the thing is that i get this error. I played COD 2 in my system but i really cannot figure this one out.

The error goes somthin like this

Build (null)
OS: Windows XP 5.1 (Build 2600)
CPU: Genuineintel unknown processor @3016 MHZ{ Some huge number here} with 510 MB RAM
Video Nvidia Geforce 7600 GT (8421)

general protection fault

History :Ulevel: Spawn Actor<-(Player controller)<-Ugame engine:reinit<-initEngine.


Then the options like Ok, Copy Text and submit Bug report.

Well this does tell the config though but i'll mention it,
P4, 3.02GHZ. 512 Mb ram Nvidia 7600 Gt, Win Xp
Wat do i do guys..... Help me please!!


----------



## Stalker (Oct 9, 2006)

^^ try disabling any virtual drives like imagedrive, daemon tools, alcohol 120% drives
.........or try patching the game to 1.03


----------



## Hells_Fury (Oct 10, 2006)

My fav war game is Call of Duty (The first one).


----------



## varunpratap_singh (Oct 18, 2006)

@stalker,

How do i upgrade my game to the specified version, and i do not use any of the softwares you mentioned there.. please help me dude, i love this game..


----------



## Stalker (Oct 18, 2006)

goto the official BIA site & dwnld the 1.03 patch....or use Xfire (bundled along with BIA:EiB) to update


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 20, 2006)

War doesnt have any specifiations...so I have loads of game..Commandos(all),Call of Duty(all),AOE(2&exp),sudden strike.......


----------



## hash!! (Dec 20, 2006)

cod2, n sniper elite...


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Dec 20, 2006)

Commandos 3!!!! There's no comparison!!!! Its the best.....


----------



## satanlives (Dec 20, 2006)

For me it has to be call of duty 1 .. it was like an intense experience of war ..
call of duty 2 was also awesome..  then Medal of honour pacific assault...
Also in RTS COMPANY OF HEROES ruless freaking awesome and gorgeous looking game prvided u hve the horse power to run the damn thing


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 20, 2006)

age3 rocks!!!!!


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 20, 2006)

Call of duty 
united offence


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 21, 2006)

call o duty 2 and company of heroes


----------



## Maverick069 (Dec 21, 2006)

All Combat Mission games (best and most authentic war game by all sites and played by war veterans) for RTS, DoD/CoD for FPS, and Silent Hunter III for simulation.

Ofcourse Rome Total War for ancient war.


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 22, 2006)

Call of Duty 1 & 2


----------



## sam9s (Dec 23, 2006)

shadow slayer 2007 said:
			
		

> call o duty 2 and company of heroes



thank god atleast somebody mentioned company of hereos, I have just started it and m falling in love with it. Long after AOE series and commando series comes yet another appreciable stratagy game.


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Dec 24, 2006)

Commandos 3 : Destination Berlin would qualify as one the most toughest and the best game war game i have ever played!!!!!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 24, 2006)

Age of empires


----------



## i_me_myself_varun (Dec 25, 2006)

cod2


----------



## go4saket (Dec 25, 2006)

IGI
IGI 2
Call Of Duty
Medal Of Honour
Commandos


----------



## pinak06 (Dec 25, 2006)

COD series, MOH series, AOE, BIA series and Ghost recon Advanced warfighter


----------



## kuni5_hem (Dec 28, 2006)

hmmm....ofcourse Call of Duty..


----------



## crazy_sumi (Jan 1, 2007)

COD 2 is great, but i personally like BF 2 ... it has rock solid multiplayer and its awesome in lan parties.
But the best single player game for me is FAR CRY...... the best game ever IMHO!!


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jan 10, 2007)

I liked BIA more than COD or MOH.
I vent played ghost recon as it is very resource intensive
if its not specific abt world war, then i like AOE 2 conqrs on LAN. Its unbeatable in terms of strategy.


----------



## Taran0000 (Jan 11, 2007)

COD Series. havnt tried other yet. but this series rocks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 22, 2007)

Commandos series all games as my all time favourite


----------

